#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Collection of FaaDoO hindi SMS

## harshvardhan

Hi Frenzzzzzzzzz

posting some faADoOO hindi sms, you can share the best hindi smses on this thread!!


  my fav'sssssssss------------



धड़कने रुक गई मेरी यह सुन कर! जब लाइट गई तो कामवाली बाई ने कहा......
वट दा फक इज़ दिस?


वैलन्टाइन वाले दिन 5-स्टार में खाना खिला कर लड़के ने सोचा लड़की इम्प्रेस हो गई! और लड़की ने सोचा गधा है - इतने में तो होटल में रूम, टक्सी और कंडोम, तीनों आ जाते!


एक मारवाड़ी हर हफ्ते कोठे पर जा कर रेट पता करता था!
दोस्त: तुम्हें करना तो कुछ नहीं होता, तो हर हफ्ते जा कर रेट क्यों पता करते हो?
मारवाड़ी: यह देखने के लिए के बीवी कंही महंगी तो नहीं पड़ रही!


सुहागरात को पति: इजाज़त है?
पत्नी(शरमाते हुए): हमने तो कभी गेरो को भी मना नहीं किया, आप तो फिर भी अपने हो!





  Similar Threads: 15 Major & Minor JAVA Projects Exclusive Mega FaaDoO Engineer Collection Notes in Hindi how it's made videoes in hindi 15 Major & Minor JAVA Projects Exclusive Mega FaaDoO Engineer Collection Collection of FaaDoO English SMSes!!!

----------


## nisarg

एक लड़की का मंगेतर मार गया! वोह रोते हुए बोली, यह क्या हो गया अभी तो कुछ देखा भी नहीं था!
संता(लड़की के कान में): अभी थोड़ी देर बाद नेहलायेगे, तब देख लेना!    :O:

----------


## jeel

बीवी: मैंने सुना है कि जन्नत में मर्दों को हूरें मिलेंगी तो औरतों को क्या मिलेगा?


पति: कुछ नहीं, अलाह सिर्फ मजलूम की ही सुनता है!

----------


## harshvardhan

कुछ लोग कितने बेवकूफ होते है! स्टेट्स को लाइक करने के बाद, उसे बिना कम्मेंट के तनहा छोड़ देते हैं!

----------


## Anky2930

Nice messages but can you people post these kind of lovely messages in English also.

----------

